# Motorbike track days in japan



## Brick1

Hi, I’ve just arrived in japan (living here) and I’ve brought all my motorcycle gear but I can’t find any info on track days at any race track throughout Japan? In Australia there are company’s that do this and also in America (like California superbike school etc) and Malaysia, but I can’t find any info on any company’s or how one can ride their bike on a Japanese race track? Can anyone help with this please!!


----------



## myrrh

Um, yeah.

If you bought (or are leasing) your motorcycle in Japan, simply ask at the shop where you got it. They will have all the information you need there--as well as other helpful info about area clubs/groups and such.

That said...it would appear from your post--e.g., "how one can ride _their_ bike"--that you're saying you brought your motorcycle with you from another country. If that's your story, then I just have add, sure dude. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brick1

myrrh said:


> Um, yeah.
> 
> If you bought (or are leasing) your motorcycle in Japan, simply ask at the shop where you got it. They will have all the information you need there--as well as other helpful info about area clubs/groups and such.
> 
> That said...it would appear from your post--e.g., "how one can ride _their_ bike"--that you're saying you brought your motorcycle with you from another country. If that's your story, then I just have add, sure dude.



Thanks for that, I mean are there any companies that do track days on Japanese race tracks? Or do the tracks themselves organise them? I can find anything on the internet in regards to actually taking a bike on the track like this


----------



## myrrh

Brick1 said:


> Thanks for that, I mean are there any companies that do track days on Japanese race tracks? Or do the tracks themselves organise them? I can find anything on the internet in regards to actually taking a bike on the track like this


Hi. I've answered your question here:



> If you bought (or are leasing) your motorcycle in Japan, simply ask at the shop where you got it. They will have all the information you need there--as well as other helpful info about area clubs/groups and such.


Did you buy the motorcycle in Japan? If so, that shop will have (and happily provide you with) this information--including local race track schedules, companies, clubs, groups and track days.


----------



## myrrh

Hi Brick1,

Now I'm really curious. Do you have an answer to this question?



myrrh said:


> Did you buy the motorcycle in Japan?


Thanks!

Myrrh


----------



## Brick1

myrrh said:


> Hi Brick1,
> 
> Now I'm really curious. Do you have an answer to this question?
> 
> 
> 
> myrrh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy the motorcycle in Japan?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Myrrh
Click to expand...

Cheers mate! I’ve email rental819 near Yokosuka, if they say it’s good then I’ll get a gsxr1000 or cbr1000 if not then I’ll go for something more comfortable. What do you ride and where? Have you done any track days ?


----------



## myrrh

I had a Kawasaki Zephyr back in the 90s...before I got married (and had to give it up). Went a lot of places on that bike. Good to hear that you've contacted a dealer. They should be able to put you in touch with local biking groups that will know the lay of the land.


----------

